
An Incomplete Vocabulary Guide to Inclusive Language for Startups and Tech - ohjeez
https://open.buffer.com/inclusive-language-tech/
======
ohjeez
I don't agree with all of these guidelines. I think "guys" is gender-neutral,
for instance. And if it's relevant to mention the attribute, "a blind man" is
as good as "a man who is blind" (the latter is just wordy; brevity still
matters).

But it's a good starting point for consciousness-raising.

